# DRI Inventory Distribution



## nuwermj (May 17, 2019)

For those interested in such things, the attached table shows the distribution of points and weeks among the Diamond Resorts collections. The "Weeks" column reports the number of weeks owned by the corresponding collection while the "Points" column reports the total points generated by the collection-owned weeks. The percent distributions are distributed among the aggregate weeks and points held by collections. Weeks held outside of a collection are not included in this table.  

Notes: All "weeks" data are taken from documents released by DRI. "Points" data in three rows (Factional Club in Europe, the Monarch Collection, and the Cabo Collection) are estimates. The remaining "points" data are taken from DRI documents. Individually owned deeds enrolled in (or assigned to) The Club are not included in the data. Embarc is not included because it is not an affiliate of The Club.


----------



## cali-gal (May 17, 2019)

Interesting. So although we've been told something like 90% of the Hawaii weeks  have converted to points, it doesnt appear to be anywhere near that. In order to entice us to convert, we've been told that at some point there won't be other weeks to exchange with since "nearly everyone" has or will convert.


----------



## nuwermj (May 18, 2019)

cali-gal said:


> Interesting. So although we've been told something like 90% of the Hawaii weeks  have converted to points, it doesnt appear to be anywhere near that. In order to entice us to convert, we've been told that at some point there won't be other weeks to exchange with since "nearly everyone" has or will convert.



I don't think the data I posted can be used to draw this conclusion. But it is correct that 90% of the Hawaii weeks have NOT converted to points. The attached image is from the Hawaii Collection's 2018 annual meeting held last October. It shows the total number of weeks at each resort and the number owned by the HI Collection trust fund. About 60% of the weeks at the two Hawaii locations are owned by the trust fund.


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2019)

How many weeks does DRI owned at Greensprings, Powhatan, both are in Virginia and Cypress Pointe, Cypress Grande Villa and Grande Beach all are in the state of Florida ?


----------



## youppi (May 18, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> For those interested in such things, the attached table shows the distribution of points and weeks among the Diamond Resorts collections.
> 
> Notes: All "weeks" data are taken from documents released by DRI. "Points" data in three rows (Factional Club in Europe, the Monarch Collection, and the Cabo Collection) are estimates. The remaining "points" data are taken from DRI documents. Individually owned deeds enrolled in (or assigned to) The Club are not included in the data. Embarc is not included because it is not an affiliate of The Club.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,
Where do you take your number of points ?
The 14,994,500 pts of CA Collection owns by HI Collection match the number published in the last annual HI Financial Report (2017) but the 333,994,290 pts doesn't match the 435,078,740 pts of the same financial report document nor the 316,809,000 pts owned by HI Collection members published in the 2018 annual meeting (the number of point owned by the developer is not included in the 316,809,000 pts I think). So, where the 333,994,290 pts come from ? The 2018 HI financial report is not yet published. Do you get an early document ? Thanks.

Same thing for the US Collection number of point. It doesn't match any documents I saw.

@pedro47 I'm not sure of your question if you ask for the trust or the developer. For the developer, I don't know but for the trust, you can find all the data in the US Financial Reports section of my spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jo0_ti3h8ZWy41VCCeaFLfpHqZKe38zADMPFQ9lDfg8/pubhtml#


----------



## nuwermj (May 18, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> How many weeks does DRI owned at Greensprings, Powhatan, both are in Virginia and Cypress Pointe, Cypress Grande Villa and Grande Beach all are in the state of Florida ?



We don't know DRI's ownership, if you mean DRI the company. The US Collection trust fund's ownership, is in the attached table.


----------



## nuwermj (May 18, 2019)

youppi said:


> Hi Michael,
> Where do you take your number of points ?



Hi Luc. For this table I took the Hawaii and US Collection numbers for the Public Offering Statements. The HI statement is dated May 2, 2018. I get your point. I can't find an ownership snapshot at the same point in time, which is why I'm calling these data estimates. It's the percent distributions that seem most interesting to me.


----------



## mjc775 (May 18, 2019)

I guess this partially explains why if I don’t book exactly at least 10-months out, many times there’s no availability to book with my DRI points but there’s plenty of availability when booking through Expedia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youppi (May 18, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Hi Luc. For this table I took the Hawaii and US Collection numbers for the Public Offering Statements. The HI statement is dated May 2, 2018. I get your point. I can't find an ownership snapshot at the same point in time, which is why I'm calling these data estimates. It's the percent distributions that seem most interesting to me.


Thanks for the info Michael.

For the absolute number of points, if all reports are accurate then 
for the US Collection:

1,438,497,261 pts as of December 31, 2017  (US Collection Financial Report)
1,353,838,080 pts as of January 31, 2018 (Final Timeshare Plan Public Report from the Real Estate of the State of California)
The US Collection lost 84,659,181 pts in 31 days. That's a lot of points (84.6 millions of points) lost in 31 days.

for the HI Collection:

435,078,740 pts as of December 31, 2017  (HI Collection Financial Report)
333,994,290 pts as of May 2, 2018 (Final Timeshare Plan Public Report from the Real Estate of the State of California)
The HI Collection lost 101,084,450 pts in 122 days. That's a lot of points (101 millions of points) lost in 122 days.

All those points lost by trust are weeks converted back to week by Diamond or members ?

I can't wait to see the 2018 Financial Report that should be available normally in June to see the number of points in both collections.


----------



## nuwermj (May 18, 2019)

youppi said:


> All those points lost by trust are weeks converted back to week by Diamond or members ?
> 
> I can't wait to see the 2018 Financial Report that should be available normally in June to see the number of points in both collections.



I can only speculate about the question, but I have wondered about all the inventory surrendered under the Transitions program. There may have been a lot of people willing to use the program in it first year putting a lot of points into Diamond's ownership bucket. If they estimate they cannot sell that many points within the year, it is less expensive to convert the exess points to deeds. Diamond's carrying costs are lower for deeds than they are for points. These deeds would then be inventory that Diamond can offer to Platinum members in the 14 month extended window. Again, I'm just guessing, but the pieces seem to fit with the two new programs. The Financial Reports might tell us more.


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2019)

To the OP. Thanks, that is what I wanted to see.


----------



## youppi (Jun 12, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> I can only speculate about the question, but I have wondered about all the inventory surrendered under the Transitions program. There may have been a lot of people willing to use the program in it first year putting a lot of points into Diamond's ownership bucket. If they estimate they cannot sell that many points within the year, it is less expensive to convert the exess points to deeds. Diamond's carrying costs are lower for deeds than they are for points. These deeds would then be inventory that Diamond can offer to Platinum members in the 14 month extended window. Again, I'm just guessing, but the pieces seem to fit with the two new programs. The Financial Reports might tell us more.


The 2018 HI Collection financial report has been published and on Dec 31, 2018 there was 435,001,220 pts in the HI Collection.

So, for the HI Collection:

435,078,740 pts as of December 31, 2017 (HI Collection Financial Report 2017)
333,994,290 pts as of May 2, 2018 (Final Timeshare Plan Public Report from the Real Estate of the State of California)
435,001,220 pts as of December 31, 2018 (HI Collection Financial Report 2018)
Data from the Real Estate of the State of California look more strange then a month ago now that we have the 2018 financial report
Is it possible that the Real Estate reports only points sold and the financial report includes also the developer points to the points sold ?

Dec 31, 2018




Dec 31, 2017


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 14, 2019)

youppi said:


> Data from the Real Estate of the State of California look more strange then a month ago now that we have the 2018 financial report
> Is it possible that the Real Estate reports only points sold and the financial report includes also the developer points to the points sold ?



Luc, Thanks for following up on this. I'm not sure why there is a discrepancy between the two documents.


----------



## youppi (Jun 14, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Luc, Thanks for following up on this. I'm not sure why there is a discrepancy between the two documents.


Hi Michael,
I looked at the 2018 US financial report that you just sent to me and it's the same story
for the US Collection:

1,438,497,261 pts as of December 31, 2017 (US Collection Financial Report)
1,353,838,080 pts as of January 31, 2018 (Final Timeshare Plan Public Report from the Real Estate of the State of California)
1,553,671,415 pts as of December 31, 2018 (US Collection Financial Report)
Are they playing a game like January first they remove their weeks from the trust to pay less MF on them and during the year before the cut-off day where if they own a certain % of points their voting power is 3x per point in place of 1x per point like us to be sure to keep control of the trust ?


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 25, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> I don't think the data I posted can be used to draw this conclusion. But it is correct that 90% of the Hawaii weeks have NOT converted to points. The attached image is from the Hawaii Collection's 2018 annual meeting held last October. It shows the total number of weeks at each resort and the number owned by the HI Collection trust fund. About 60% of the weeks at the two Hawaii locations are owned by the trust fund.


Great data, thank you. I own points at Point at Poipu - you're showing 61% of the total resort weeks are owned by HI Collection. This matches a chart you posted subsequently showing 134 out of 219 units, also 61%. My question is, do deeded weeks owners own all the remaining 39%? Or are some owned still by the developer, or other TS companies, etc.

Also, now I see why the weeks owners are 'angry' about their AGM, as the HI Collection Board controlled by Diamond would vote its block of 61% and win every time , including electing their chosen Directors to the Poipu HOA Board. I had the same experience a decade ago at my non-DRI Board.


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 29, 2019)

it's ok. I didnt expect anyone to know who owns the rest... I can ask at my next update meeting and report the answer.


----------

